# GE company stock



## Apex07 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a company matching stock at work where they match up to 3% if i do 6%. I have also been dripping this stock and there are no fee's with buying and selling, just tax on dividends. My question is should i just continue to hold this stock for the long haul (30yrs) as i am 36yrs old in good financial shape. My house is payed for and i have 250k in rrsps, no debt, married with no kids, no tfsa started but starting this year. Any advice is welcome, long time reader!


----------

